# ***hermies*** : Everything you need to know! Faqs



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 20, 2010)

LOTS OF INFO ON HERMIES! 

Marijuana plants are either male or female . The male Marijuana plants produce pollen which pollinates the flowers of the female Marijuana plant, which once pollenized, produce seeds . If the female Marijuana plant isn't pollenized (if there are no male Mariuana plants nearby producing pollen), the flower/buds continue to develop and produce THC. Female Marijuana plants which are not pollenized are referred to as sinsemilla (without seeds). Usually 30-50% of the Marijuana plants are male.

What's the Difference you ask?

Males are often, but not always, tall with stout stems , sporadic branching and few leaves. Males are usually harvested except those used for breeding, after their sex has been determined, but before the pollen is shed. When harvesting, especially if close to females, cut the Marijuana plant off at the base, taking care to shake the male as little as possible. This helps prevent any accidental pollination by an unnoticed, open male flower.

When a male enters the stage of flower development, the tips of the branches where a bud would develop will start to grow what looks like a little bud (little balls) but it will have no white hairs coming out of it. Females will have no balls and will have small white hairs. >> Read More about Male marijuana plants

Cannabis in temperate climates begin to show his sexual identity by the end of July (end of January in the southern hemisphere) in different dates according to the varieties, Marijuana being the resinous flower of female cannabis plants intended for seed production, in absence of pollen buds turns out pure sensimilla weed and is gentle and sweet to smoke.

It is very important to get rid of male plants on time, as they are unwanted pollen carriers. By the early flowering stage male cannabis, if compared to female's, shows quite a different structure but the characteristic excrescencies would be the sex indicator this are called primordia and will emerge by the side of the third or fourth internodes in the main stem.

Female cannabis are completely revealed when the characteristic "V" shaped pistils become visible, all this to a close observation. Outdoors males will uncover themselvesapproximately three weeks before the females, indoors sexing of both males and females happens within a week to ten days according to the variety.

We've heard of urban legends about environmental conditions, age of seeds, added chemicals and even lunar stages having an influence on sexual differentiation of Cannabis; you might take note of those suggestions as personal communications, but a good handbook or an internet surf works the best if you lack in experience when sexing.

For more pictures of male and female marijuana plants visit our Marijuana Picture Gallery
*


What is a Hermaphrodite plant?​*
An hermaphrodite, or hermie, is a Marijuana plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female Marijuana plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognized only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed.

Hermaphrodites are generally viewed with disfavor. First, they will release pollen and ruin a sinsemelia crop, pollinating themselves and all of the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring. 

Please note that occassionally specious staminate flowers will appear in the last days of flowering of a female Marijuana plant. These do not drop pollen and their appearance is not considered evidence of deleterious hermaphroditism. 



Cannabis and Gender
Cannabis plants can be male or female, occasionally they are hermaphrodites a mixture of the two. Clusters of resinous flowers known as buds only form properly on pure female plants. Females therefore are the only things worth growing if you want to end up with buds of sinsimilla. It`s very hard to tell the sex of a plant until it begins to flower and even then you can never be really sure of its sexual pureness until it, or cuttings taken from it have completed a full life cycle.

Female Flowers
A single female flower consists of a little green seed pod with two fuzzy V shaped hairs poking out of it. These hairs, called stigmas are usually white but they can be other colours. The individual flowers build up through flowering to form the dense clusters commonly called buds. Look near stem and leaf joints on your plants to see them forming.

Female Characteristics
Females tend to be shorter and bushier than male plants. They usually take 7 to 21 days to change from growing to flowering when placed on a flowering light cycle.

Females can Change
Even pure female plants have the potential to turn male or hermaphrodite. This can happen if the plant is stressed too much through bad treatment or if hormones are applied to the plant to induce male flowering. Often near the end of flowering unfertilised stressed out females will produce one or two male flowers in a vein attempt to continue the species. Over cloned mother plants kept for too long can also suddenly start producing clones that change sex.

Hermaphrodites
These are plants that are part male, part female. Some equatorial Sativa varieties of cannabis are naturally hermaphrodite and the use of them in the crosses that seed banks sell will sometimes show up. Other times hermaphrodites are caused by the plant being stressed. Quite often you will get plants that are mainly one sex with maybe a branch that shows flowers of the opposite sex. Hermaphrodites are best dumped as they will only lead to disappointment.

Male Flowers
Early on male flowers look a bit like small bunches of mini green bananas or grapes. These bunches are actually sacs where the pollen forms. Later on these sacs open, push back their tepals, like petals but not, and release their pollen. Male flowers contain little THC and their pollen can make people unwell. Like hermaphrodites males are best dumped.

Male Characteristics
Male plants are usually taller than females so they can shower them with their pollen. They also have less leaf and often look thin and straggly compared to a female of the same variety. Male plants start flowering more readily than females taking 7 to 14 days to respond to a change in light cycle.

Separate the Sexes
Unless you have plans to breed or to produce lots of seeds always separate male and female plants as soon as their sex becomes apparent. One or two male plants can churn out enough pollen to tun a whole crop to seed.

Light and Flowering
Once cannabis plants are a couple of months old they can start to produce a few pre flowers even under constant light. These pre flowers can be a good indication to the sex of a plant but can`t be relied upon. To flower properly most varieties of cannabis will require 12 hours of constant, uninterrupted total darkness each day. The dark period needs to be at a regular time each day so use a timer switch if you are using lamps and don`t be tempted to peak during darkness or you will delay flowering, stress your plants and promote sexual deviation.

Sexing a Mother
If you want to grow using cuttings then a good unstressed female to use as a mother is a must. But how do you find a plants sex without causing it stress by flowering it and then reverting it back to vegetative growth? Simple, take a few cuttings from the plant and put them straight into a flowering cycle instead. They are only to tell you the sex of the parent plant so you don`t have to look after them too much.


cannabis plants are either male or female or occasionally hermaphrodite. The male cannabis plants produce pollen which pollinates the flowers of the female cannabis plant, which once pollenized, produce seeds . If the female cannabis plant isn't pollenized [if there are no male cannabis plants nearby producing pollen], the flower or buds continue to develop and produce THC. Female cannabis plants which are not pollenized are referred to as sinsemilla [without seeds]. Usually 30 to 50% of the cannabis plants are male.

Male cannabis plants
Male cannbis plants are often, but not always, tall with stout stems, sporadic branching and few leaves. Males are usually harvested except those used for breeding, after their sex has been determined, but before the pollen is shed. When harvesting, especially if close to females, cut the cannabis plant off at the base, taking care to shake the male as little as possible. This helps prevent any accidental pollination by an unnoticed, open male flower. When a male enters the stage of flower development, the tips of the branches where a bud would develop will start to grow what looks like a little bud [little balls] but it will have no white hairs coming out of it.

Female cannabis plants
Female cannbis plants will have no balls and will have small white hairs. Cannabis in temperate climates begin to show his sexual identity by the end of July [end of January in the southern hemisphere] in different dates according to the varieties, cannabis being the resinous flower of female cannabis plants intended for seed production, in absence of pollen buds turns out pure sensimilla weed and is gentle and sweet to smoke. It is very important to get rid of male plants on time, as they are unwanted pollen carriers. By the early flowering stage male cannabis, if compared to female's, shows quite a different structure but the characteristic excrescencies would be the sex indicator this are called primordia and will emerge by the side of the third or fourth internodes in the main stem. Female cannabis are completely revealed when the characteristic "V" shaped pistils become visible, all this to a close observation. Outdoors males will uncover themselves approximately three weeks before the females, indoors sexing of both males and females happens within a week to ten days according to the variety. We've heard of urban legends about environmental conditions, age of seeds, added chemicals and even lunar stages having an influence on sexual differentiation of Cannabis; you might take note of those suggestions as personal communications, but a good handbook or an internet surf works the best if you lack in experience when sexing.

Hermaphrodite cannabis plant
Hermaphrodite cannabis plant, or hermie, is a cannabis plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female cannabis plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognized only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed. Hermaphrodite cannbis plants are generally viewed with disfavor. First, they will release pollen and ruin a sinsemelia crop, pollinating themselves and all of the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring. [note: that occassionally specious staminate flowers will appear in the last days of flowering of a female cannabis plant. These do not drop pollen and their appearance is not considered evidence of deleterious hermaphroditism.]

I SEEN ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING BOUT THIS SO I THOUGHT I WOULD GO OUT AND FIND SOME INFORMATION FOR NEWBIES AND PEOPLE WANTING TO KNOW THE INS AND OUT OF HERMIES

I HOPE THIS HAS HELPED EVERYONE THAT WAS UNSURE


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks for this info, you were very informative, i appreciate this i learned alot from this post thank you ENGLAND123


----------



## rsharp (Apr 12, 2013)

Just want to let you know this thread is still providing valuable information 3 years later. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Trousers (Apr 12, 2013)

It is important to distinguish between a real hermaphrodite and a monoecious hermaphrodite. 
A real hermaphrodite will have both an X and a Y chromosome. Real hermaphrodites are uncommon, especially from good seedbanks.
Monoecious hermaphrodites are much more common. 

Monoecious hermaphrodites are often the result of poor environment as opposed to genetics. 
Many growers over feed which is for some varieties enough to make a female plant produce male flowers. Heat is also a very common cause of stress. This is how the "feminized seeds make hermies" myth began. 

The resulting seeds from a monoecious hermaphrodite are certainly not useless. They are feminized seeds that are as likely to become monoecious hermaphrodites in the same conditions the parents did.

When a female plant (XX) produces male flowers, it is a normal and natural survival mechanism. The pollen only has X chromosomes, so it can not produce male plants.

Properly made feminized seeds make 99.999999999% female plants. That, along with the latest findings on cannabis sex determination, lead me to believe that a plant's sex is determined in the seed.


----------



## spek9 (Oct 3, 2013)

An RIU newbie wondering if a fem'd seed can be forced into a male to produce pollen got me curious, as I've induced hermies a few times through stress, so I did a Google for "does a hermie produce pollen", and was brought here.

What a tremendously great piece of information... I've learned a ton here simply by trying to help someone else out.

Thanks for this thread ENGLAND!!

-spek


----------



## MYOB (Oct 3, 2013)

A lot of misinformation. Seems like the OP was an enthusiastic newbie who skimmed a wikipedia entry or two, swiped a few pics off random grow sites and decided this gave him credibility enough to whip up a book report that would impress even newer newbies who wouldn't bother to do any research on their own. 

no offense.


----------



## Jonathanholmes3128 (Jun 20, 2014)

th


MYOB said:


> A lot of misinformation. Seems like the OP was an enthusiastic newbie who skimmed a wikipedia entry or two, swiped a few pics off random grow sites and decided this gave him credibility enough to whip up a book report that would impress even newer newbies who wouldn't bother to do any research on their own.
> 
> no offense.


thats not very nice lol


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (Sep 19, 2014)

Ummm... No. I love hermie seeds! That's how I found my best mother ever, both in quality and potency. Chembrado, came from Chemdawg D hermie seeds.

Crazy thing is Chembrado is similar to it's aunts 91 Chemdawg, Chemdawg's Sister, and Chemdawg #4 in smoke, taste, and smell. Great head rush. Sweet, lemon, fresh, pine, Pine Sol smell. Very much sativa but it grows very much indica like the mother. Chemdawg D is a very high producing, fairly large plant of medium height. Smoke? Very dense, very potent. At first inhaling the tasty, sweet, earthy, caramel, diesel, shop rag smells and tastes you get an insane head rush, then a smooth body high onset, and finally sleep. Goes from body high to passout, but has never had a couchlock effect. I guess the sativa in it somehow powers you through couchlock and when it gives you fall asleep lol.

Also to note, Chembrado has never hermied on me, even outdoors with many dark interruptions from a 120w flood light that kept getting tripped by cats. Seems to me like hermie seeds are awesome.


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (Sep 20, 2014)

The truth:



bigbudheadshrimp said:


> Planted a seed from a Chemdawg D run that hermied. Currently about 3 feet tall, flowering outdoors in native soil. I dump Jack's Pro Hydro nutes on her. I call her Chembrado and she currently smells like a sweet version of the sativa leaning Chemdawgs. This is my first outdoor grow but so far no signs of male flower.
> 
> My Chemdawg D cut is a very high producing, fairly large plant of medium height. Smoke? Very dense, very potent. At first inhaling the tasty, sweet, earthy, caramel, diesel, shop rag smells and tastes you get an insane head rush, then a smooth body high onset, and finally sleep. Goes from body high to passout, but has never had a couchlock effect. I guess the sativa in it somehow powers you through couchlock and when it gives you fall asleep.


Fellow growers,

It's time to man up.

I've been exaggerating and lying. I want to apologize and hope many of you forgive and forget.

I don't want to cause anyone losses so I'm starting a new thread to offer my personal advice with what I hope are no lies or exaggerations. And if anyone has an opposing opinion I promise to respect you and hear it out. Hey we all might learn something new. Reason I came here in the first place.


----------



## lemmy714 (May 18, 2015)

Open male flower...fuck! This is the first hermie I've ever had and it's pollen sacks were only at bottom branches. Looks like I'll have seeds this grow!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (May 21, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> View attachment 3421423
> Open male flower...fuck! This is the first hermie I've ever had and it's pollen sacks were only at bottom branches. Looks like I'll have seeds this grow!


Knock them naners off. I dont think that has pollinated yet. Ill bet if you pick em off and squeeze them between your finger juice will come out not pollen. When they pollenate they will open up like flower petals.

I just knocked 6 different banana sacs off my blue kush about three weeks in flower, just on lower sites. I have 11 plants going so i dont see 6 male flower sacs as too much reason to panick on my end, just have to make sure that no more pop up as flower gets underway


----------



## lemmy714 (May 21, 2015)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Knock them naners off. I dont think that has pollinated yet. Ill bet if you pick em off and squeeze them between your finger juice will come out not pollen. When they pollenate they will open up like flower petals.
> 
> I just knocked 6 different banana sacs off my blue kush about three weeks in flower, just on lower sites. I have 11 plants going so i dont see 6 male flower sacs as too much reason to panick on my end, just have to make sure that no more pop up as flower gets underway


Good info. This is actually what I did. I cut off lower portion of plant where male flowers were popping up. No more have popped up since I did this. Looks like hell but I didn't want to take any chances. This is the only plant that did this in my garden.


----------



## Earl Dean Smooter (May 21, 2015)

Info and pics here help a lot...guess I got a hermie ?


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (May 22, 2015)

Earl Dean Smooter said:


> Info and pics here help a lot...guess I got a hermie ?


No question about it. Those are pods, but that is all I see. I think it is just a male plant. I didn't see any buds in your pics.


----------



## GANJA PITBULL (May 24, 2015)

I see the budz.....


----------



## GANJA PITBULL (May 24, 2015)

I see the budz......


----------



## ISK (May 24, 2015)

Earl Dean Smooter said:


> Info and pics here help a lot...guess I got a hermie ?


I don't see female flowers but maybe I'm blind but not so blind not to see those male pollen sacks....male for sure


----------



## Earl Dean Smooter (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Mad, Ganja, and ISK ... was 100% male.. I yanked it out of the garden..


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (May 24, 2015)

Earl Dean Smooter said:


> Thanks Mad, Ganja, and ISK ... was 100% male.. I yanked it out of the garden..


Like I said, it had pods but no buds. My first rodeo, this is not.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (May 25, 2015)

That's a male plant I'd have to agree

Edit: shoulda read all the posts before I posted, I see you already know this lol


----------



## Farmer CBD (Jun 2, 2015)

Im experiencing a similar issue. . .

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/pull-hermies-or-spray-and-pluck-help.73890/#post-1475666


----------



## Glenn_Coco (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot for this thread. I just found 3 hermie flowers on two of my plants on week 6 or flowering, panicked and shit. But apparently it would be normal at the end of the cycle?


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Aug 27, 2015)

Glenn_Coco said:


> Thanks a lot for this thread. I just found 3 hermie flowers on two of my plants on week 6 or flowering, panicked and shit. But apparently it would be normal at the end of the cycle?


As far as I have ever seen and I have grown a ton of plants at this point. I have always used fem seeds and that may be the root cause, but every plant I have ever seen (my garden or not) has grown nanners. I am not saying that all plant will be covered with them (some can be tho), but somewhere on the plant there are nanners. Outside of my own growing experience, I have been trimming for other growers during this time and I can attest to their plants as well growing nanners before they were done. I didn't delve too much into it at the time, but I wish I had. I am very curious if this is a result of the fem seeds, but that is another experiment I just have not had the time to do yet. I have a sack of White Widow x Skunk #1 seeds I have had for a while that are not fem and I plan on growing them in a couple of runs to test out my theory. 

***The following is just my opinion and I have nothing to prove or disprove my theory at this point.***

I think that the regular seeds will NOT grow any nanners. I think that the forced hermie/colloidal silver treatment just breeds nothing but hermies (the process for creating fem seeds). In some cases, but not on a large scale, strains with weaker genetics I find it is more wide spread across the plant. Older strains that have been around for a long time and have stable genetics (Sensi Star for example) tend to only exhibit the nanners on the lower scrappy parts of the plant.

I have personally grown close to different 40 strains at this point and I am still counting. If you know anybody that can say that and prove me wrong, I would love to hear from them.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 28, 2015)

Mad_Prophessor said:


> As far as I have ever seen and I have grown a ton of plants at this point. I have always used fem seeds and that may be the root cause, but every plant I have ever seen (my garden or not) has grown nanners. I am not saying that all plant will be covered with them (some can be tho), but somewhere on the plant there are nanners. Outside of my own growing experience, I have been trimming for other growers during this time and I can attest to their plants as well growing nanners before they were done. I didn't delve too much into it at the time, but I wish I had. I am very curious if this is a result of the fem seeds, but that is another experiment I just have not had the time to do yet. I have a sack of White Widow x Skunk #1 seeds I have had for a while that are not fem and I plan on growing them in a couple of runs to test out my theory.
> 
> ***The following is just my opinion and I have nothing to prove or disprove my theory at this point.***
> 
> ...


Wow. I haven't grown nearly as much as you. I've been growing indoors for a few years however and only use female seeds / clones an have never seen a hermie ever. I have seen two on regular bagseeds I did outside back when I was a kid many moons ago. 

I'm touching wood hard.


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Aug 28, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> Wow. I haven't grown nearly as much as you. I've been growing indoors for a few years however and only use female seeds / clones an have never seen a hermie ever. I have seen two on regular bagseeds I did outside back when I was a kid many moons ago.
> 
> I'm touching wood hard.


The nanners were there, you just didn't see them.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 28, 2015)

Mad_Prophessor said:


> The nanners were there, you just didn't see them.


Sorry but I disagree. I check my flowering plants all the time as I always here people taking about them. Never had a herm on a fem plant. I think it comes down to environment issues.


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Aug 28, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> Sorry but I disagree. I check my flowering plants all the time as I always here people taking about them. Never had a herm on a fem plant. I think it comes down to environment issues.


I don't think you have enough experience to be able to recognize them if you saw them. My environments are perfect for what they need to be. Temps where they should be and rh never over 60 during flower. I am not some first time grower that doesn't know what I am talking about, I do this for a living. 

If you didn't know what you were looking for, you wouldn't see them. Nanners are green when they first start growing on a plant and have to mature in order to turn yellow.


----------



## Glenn_Coco (Aug 28, 2015)

i'm also growing feminized seeds, they are from Royal queen seeds. do these late flowering nanners contain pollen? there was two open and when i touched them there was no pollen i could find. i did some shady stuff to these girls though. i began the flowering in a 10/14 schedule because i read it was better but apparently it reduces both yield and potency so at week 4 i changed it gradually to 12/12 over a few days. then a week later i changed the CFLs with a LED grow lights. the temps inside the cabinet have been edging on 35 celcius (95 f) so it's an added stress.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 28, 2015)

Mad_Prophessor said:


> You have never identified one in person but think you would be able to? Like I said, they are green when they first start growing on the plant. Late in flower, a novice like yourself would easily over look it. Sometimes, they can look like a calyx but be full of nanners. The part of this that you are not realizing is that the nanners I am referring to you would be finding while you are harvesting. You and your friend could be hacks and the shittiest groomers of all time. In that case, you would not be able to see them. If you have any grooming skill at all, you will find them. I have harvested hundreds of pounds with my own two hands. Every plant that has passed through them had nanners to some degree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't no kid and I've know people that have grown a lot longer than 20 years, so don't try and impress me with that. 

I've yet to see one photo of a grow you have done, all you have done is dish out info on the newbie forum


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Aug 28, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> I ain't no kid and I've know people that have grown a lot longer than 20 years, so don't try and impress me with that.
> 
> I've yet to see one photo of a grow you have done, all you have done is dish out info on the newbie forum


If you have yet to see a pic of my work, than you didn't look. But if you would like to see how it is done, here you go: And yes, all of these plants had nanners. Most were down low in the scraps, but they were there none the less.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 28, 2015)

Mad_Prophessor said:


> If you have yet to see a pic of my work, than you didn't look. But if you would like to see how it is done, here you go: And yes, all of these plants had nanners. Most were down low in the scraps, but they were there none the less.





Mad_Prophessor said:


> If you have yet to see a pic of my work, than you didn't look. But if you would like to see how it is done, here you go: And yes, all of these plants had nanners. Most were down low in the scraps, but they were there none the less.



Thanks for the pics. Buds arnt bad. But to be honest I wouldn't say "that's how it's done" I hope that's a current grow and still going, still got a while to go and you'll get nice fat colas. But you could have maximised your yield a lot more. But no point a novice like me should give any info. I've grown a single plant before that would probably yield more than those combined. There's plenty of grow journals to be found of mine in the section over the last few years 

I'm not trying I get into a tit for tat, it's just that I don't get nannas. I'm going to go over mine tonight as they are due a feed and if I find one. I'll come back and eat my words!!


----------



## OregonMan (Aug 31, 2015)

Is this the beginning of a seed pod?


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Sep 1, 2015)

OregonMan said:


> Is this the beginning of a seed pod?


It's hard to tell from the pic. It could just be a swollen calyx. It isn't the seeds you have to keep and eye out for, it's the male flowers. In most cases, you don't see them until you are harvesting them. They are usually on a small lower bud and tucked in next to the main stalk. As I said before, you have to know what you are looking for in order to be able to find them. They are sneaky and can hide.


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 9, 2016)

dam i have a plant northern lights and its 3 weeks into flowering it looks beautiful but i spotted like 3 balls but in different spots i wish i had my phone to take pictures to show ya but yea im guessing it hermi on me :"/ but i guess i can knock them out right????


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 9, 2016)

lemmy714 said:


> View attachment 3421423
> Open male flower...fuck! This is the first hermie I've ever had and it's pollen sacks were only at bottom branches. Looks like I'll have seeds this grow!


it looks like this but not like that its more of a rounder shape please help first time and i dont want to lose her she is so beautiful


----------



## Spliffer1 (Feb 9, 2016)

If she's got orbs with no pistil hairs protruding, she's probably a hermie. Without pics, can't say for sure.
Personally, when I've found that early, I've never had any luck with just knocking them off- they always seem to make more- lots more. Depending on your situation, you may want to try it, and let her finish. By situation, I mean, was this the only seed you have, or are you cutting from a mother and have plenty more? Is this the only plant in your flower room, or is it going to pollinate 30 others if you let it finish? Etc. to weigh out the risks.
I've encountered that before, and will immediately knock off what I see, to keep it from indiscriminately pollinating anything else in the room. Then, through process of elimination, I identify where the problem *started. *Usually, when I get one that hermies that early, it's a genetic thing, and the mother carries the characteristic, and all of the clones I've taken are subject to do the same. I have found, that feminized seeds seem to be bit more unstable than regular seeds, and have produced more hermies, for me.
ENVIROMENTAL CONDITIONS, I firmly believe, are the no. 1 cause of hermies! i.e., temps (very big thing- room temp does not = canopy temp!!!!!), nutes/feeding regimen, water quality, - anything that will stress the flowering plants, can cause hermies.
As Mad_Prophessor mentioned earlier on, _they *will* all grow a banana or two_. It may be buried up in there so deep, you'll likely never find it, but it's there. But, in my experience anyway, it's usually the lower branches, and not until towards the end of the flowering cycle. Most of these are benign, and don't pollinate anything. Some breeds will throw bananas like a monkey if they flower a few days to a week longer than what it's supposed to, but don't pollinate anything. I have no clue what that's about. 
Keeping in mind, this has just been my personal experience.
Hope some of this babble has helped


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Feb 9, 2016)

Hermaphrotism is a genetic issue from when and how the seed was made. I disagree on environmental factors. Seed breeders are getting lazy and greedy and are not putting out a premium product but they sure will charge a premium price... I may be wrong, but I sure would like to see a report on how environment / stress affects sex and hermaphroditsm. An actual report from a agriculture extension or state college.... Not urban legend.


----------



## Spliffer1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I will agree that some seed banks probably sell inferior products, and know for fact that genetics play part in it. As for the environmental factors and the science to back it up, - reports from an ag extension or state college, I don't spend a whole lot of time worrying about shit like that. 
I know what works for me. And that's why it's stated above, "just my personal experience".


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Feb 9, 2016)

Spliffer1 said:


> I will agree that some seed banks probably sell inferior products, and know for fact that genetics play part in it. As for the environmental factors and the science to back it up, - reports from an ag extension or state college, I don't spend a whole lot of time worrying about shit like that.
> I know what works for me. And that's why it's stated above, "just my personal experience".


That's cool man, I get it. I'm not trying to call B.s I just think the breeders like the fact that we blame ourselves think it was our "environment" or skills or lack thereof that caused a hermie or unsavory growth characteristics. As you said " you don't spend a lot of time worrying about shit like that " That is also cool however I do worry about shit like that. And since I do I've gotten real concrete answeres to my billions of questions. I despise urban legend because it does not benefit ANY of us new or seasoned growers. Don't even get me started on the horseshit Cervantes and the others blather about. I hope you have a blessed and abundant harvest my friend.


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 10, 2016)

Spliffer1 said:


> If she's got orbs with no pistil hairs protruding, she's probably a hermie. Without pics, can't say for sure.
> Personally, when I've found that early, I've never had any luck with just knocking them off- they always seem to make more- lots more. Depending on your situation, you may want to try it, and let her finish. By situation, I mean, was this the only seed you have, or are you cutting from a mother and have plenty more? Is this the only plant in your flower room, or is it going to pollinate 30 others if you let it finish? Etc. to weigh out the risks.
> I've encountered that before, and will immediately knock off what I see, to keep it from indiscriminately pollinating anything else in the room. Then, through process of elimination, I identify where the problem *started. *Usually, when I get one that hermies that early, it's a genetic thing, and the mother carries the characteristic, and all of the clones I've taken are subject to do the same. I have found, that feminized seeds seem to be bit more unstable than regular seeds, and have produced more hermies, for me.
> ENVIROMENTAL CONDITIONS, I firmly believe, are the no. 1 cause of hermies! i.e., temps (very big thing- room temp does not = canopy temp!!!!!), nutes/feeding regimen, water quality, - anything that will stress the flowering plants, can cause hermies.
> ...






well i have 4 in total but 3 are gorilla glue and one is the norther lights witch is the one that i spotted the ball on and i seen that you were saying the lower part of the plant mines had them key word had lol them on top but i flick them off and for my room its my walk in closet im using 3 cfl 2 cfl are 13/19/26w 60hz 400ma it gives me 1750 lumens thinking of getting 2 more and 2 set fluorescent light bars total of 4 fluorescent light there cool white i have a small fan that i have on only when my lights come on is that a bad thing????? and well i have 2 plants that i let veg for like 2 months witch one is the NL and one GG i super cropped my GG and my NL im just letting it grow but i did top it hopefully i get my phone to show you but like i said it gets pretty hot but i have the door open most of the time when i feel its hot but if i feel cold ill leave it close to worm up but idk im happy by the way there coming out btw when i first started i didnt have the light so they stretch out a little i know ill do a better job with my second set lol but let me know what ya think


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 10, 2016)

i did for get to mentian that my NL has a deform fan leaf but to be honest it looks dope lol ill try to get my f phone to share with ya idk if that makes it a little help fool


----------



## rob333 (Feb 10, 2016)

MYOB said:


> A lot of misinformation. Seems like the OP was an enthusiastic newbie who skimmed a wikipedia entry or two, swiped a few pics off random grow sites and decided this gave him credibility enough to whip up a book report that would impress even newer newbies who wouldn't bother to do any research on their own.
> 
> no offense.


gotta love the copy and paste bandits


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 10, 2016)

rob333 said:


> gotta love the copy and paste bandits





well i did do research bro but more info from other growers that have done this or seen this could help now im just saying i do a lot of reading cause its coming sence if your going to do something then read about it ill say but hey if there is ppl that would like to share what the experience then why not let some one know your mistakes =)


----------



## rob333 (Feb 10, 2016)

ikeeee said:


> well i did do research bro but more info from other growers that have done this or seen this could help now im just saying i do a lot of reading cause its coming sence if your going to do something then read about it ill say but hey if there is ppl that would like to share what the experience then why not let some one know your mistakes =)


alot of people on riu have grown for years and have a pheno they trust these dayz u have some wicked breeders like barneys farm and me  were u will not get a bad pheno 9xout of 10 hermies will come from the grower not the breeder due to shit grow rooms then they blame the breeder


----------



## Spliffer1 (Feb 10, 2016)

rob333 said:


> alot of people on riu have grown for years and have a pheno they trust these dayz u have some wicked breeders like barneys farm and me  were u will not get a bad pheno 9xout of 10 hermies will come from the grower not the breeder due to shit grow rooms then they blame the breeder


Have to agree with you, there.
I have a couple of TGA strains that are as stable as they come. I've shared a couple with friends of like minded interests, only to hear an occasional moan about how it hermied on them. I still believe environmental issues are a major cause of hermies. That's only from my observations, though.


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 10, 2016)

Spliffer1 said:


> Have to agree with you, there.
> I have a couple of TGA strains that are as stable as they come. I've shared a couple with friends of like minded interests, only to hear an occasional moan about how it hermied on them. I still believe environmental issues are a major cause of hermies. That's only from my observations, though.



well bad new more pop up n i think another plant is doing the same fuck im just going to keep a good eye on them or should i find a new place for them 
like maybe out side????


----------



## Spliffer1 (Feb 11, 2016)

ikeeee said:


> well bad new more pop up n i think another plant is doing the same fuck im just going to keep a good eye on them or should i find a new place for them
> like maybe out side????


rob333, what would be your advice, here? Aside from pulling the plant, I don't really have any advice for this.
ikeeee, maybe if she could be moved outside, she/he might not be able to pollinate your other plants. When I find one this early in the flower room, to the trash she goes. That's my go to, but one of the more experienced growers may have some better advice. Good luck!


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 11, 2016)

Spliffer1 said:


> rob333, what would be your advice, here? Aside from pulling the plant, I don't really have any advice for this.
> ikeeee, maybe if she could be moved outside, she/he might not be able to pollinate your other plants. When I find one this early in the flower room, to the trash she goes. That's my go to, but one of the more experienced growers may have some better advice. Good luck!


dam thats the thing the bud are nice and coated in crystals well some what for been in 4 weeks into flowering 
but idk i'm low key stressing about it


----------



## RELPHY82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I SEEN ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING BOUT THIS SO I THOUGHT I WOULD GO OUT AND FIND SOME INFORMATION FOR NEWBIES AND PEOPLE WANTING TO KNOW THE INS AND OUT OF HERMIES

I HOPE THIS HAS HELPED EVERYONE THAT WAS UNSURE [/QUOTE]

My poor 24 K Gold all 3 hermied ! thanks for the info.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 11, 2016)

ikeeee said:


> dam thats the thing the bud are nice and coated in crystals well some what for been in 4 weeks into flowering
> but idk i'm low key stressing about it


Seeds take a long time to form. Just watch the plants for them. Any male parts pick them off. If you do have seeds they will probably be few and theyll probably be soft seeds. Cutting at like week 7 of 8 is an option too, but id be sure you had a big problem happening before you did that. Like lots of seeds. Seeds can be plucked out with fiskars while the plant is growing, picked out when taking the plant down, and pulled out while manicuring the dried plant. Its not a reason to panic, but it is a reason to be a little stressed. Just keep a close eye out and id bet youll be just fine.


----------



## ikeeee (Feb 12, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Seeds take a long time to form. Just watch the plants for them. Any male parts pick them off. If you do have seeds they will probably be few and theyll probably be soft seeds. Cutting at like week 7 of 8 is an option too, but id be sure you had a big problem happening before you did that. Like lots of seeds. Seeds can be plucked out with fiskars while the plant is growing, picked out when taking the plant down, and pulled out while manicuring the dried plant. Its not a reason to panic, but it is a reason to be a little stressed. Just keep a close eye out and id bet youll be just fine.


yea ive been doing that and i will tomorrow i will get my phone bk so ill up date pictures i also cut like my fan leaves excepted the four on top i left those on plant looks like they r getting more light and im hoping that helps my yield cus they look small i though it would get bigger and fatter but hey like i said first time im not really worried cause i have another set going and i know those will come out really good =) and thanks for every ones help not alot of ppl like sharing there technic  but yea i will show ya pretty soon


----------



## Tyliving (Feb 16, 2016)

Like the info here having a issue that has plagued my coop , had a blue dream haze from seed ended up being a male did damage in my space first to Pineapple Express and now I'm seein it on others that's 3 wks into flowering I also have new plants just turning should I shut down or remove all with hermie traits and clean space I'm stressing need help pics to follow when lights come on


----------



## ukgrower87 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi here, had these in for 3 weeks now an still no pistils had the few pop out but not alot. Any ideas if this gonna hermie?


----------



## jojo_qc (Mar 26, 2016)

I got a Peruvian indica unknown strain that turned hermie with about 30% male flower. I didn't realized it until it was about the time to harvest it. I don't know if this strain is naturally hermaphrodite or not but I fucked it up by switching from flowering to vegetative then flowering again... At the end, I had terribly low quality buds and yield (only 21gr a plant) but some people still like to smoke the grassy buds with low thc, a relax trip! It happened that this hermie pollinate my other plant, an Argentinian sativa unknown strain (again, I know!!!, but a friend of mine had bring them from a trip to south america hahaha), that produced many seeds too. I have just harvested 6 plants from that hybrid with a genetic of pure female sativa and pure hermaphrodite indica. The result is that 100% of the 6 seeds turned to be female at the preflowering then I found male flower after 4 weeks of vegetative state, 2 weeks of preflowering and 6 weeks of flowering. I have harvested after 8 weeks of flowering and only found 6-8 male flowers from two of the six plants. A few buds were pollinized, but 90% of sinsemelia crop. I think it didn't had the time to pollinize all the female buds because it was quite late during the flowering and there were only a few male flowers. At this point, I still don't know if it occurs because of the hermaphrodite genetic of one of its parents or just because the marijuana plant naturally tried to reproduce itself at the very last moment.

Here is the picture of my harvest for the first plant, which had a few male flower. The harvest is little, but the genetic of the pure strains used to create that hybrid are also weak I think, though, that was only my second experience growing cannabis!


----------



## vhawk (Mar 27, 2016)

If you had a herme actually open up and release pollen what do you have to do to decontaminate the a grow tent? I can just imagine little pollen grains forever blowing around like anthrax spores.


----------



## jojo_qc (Apr 3, 2016)

vhawk said:


> If you had a herme actually open up and release pollen what do you have to do to decontaminate the a grow tent? I can just imagine little pollen grains forever blowing around like anthrax spores.


I don't think that will be a problem. I had pollen in my growing room and it didn't pollinize the next production.


----------



## StashToker (Apr 3, 2016)

It's not viable for long, else you would see pollen for sale everywhere.


----------



## vhawk (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Can I freeze pollen if I want to store it?


----------



## Farmergreen710 (Jun 17, 2016)

Help if you can please is this plant a hermaphrodite plant all the pics are the same plant it is in its 3rd week of 12/12 lighting. I think it is but need another opinion before chopping it. Thanks


----------



## lemmy714 (Jun 17, 2016)

It's a herm! Toss it @Farmergreen710


----------



## sworth (Jun 17, 2016)

^^^What lemmy said^^^


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworth (Jun 18, 2016)

Stealing that pic


----------



## Farmergreen710 (Jun 18, 2016)

lemmy714 said:


> It's a herm! Toss it @Farmergreen710


Thanks I am tossing it hopefully I caught it in time.


----------



## bjjweed (Jun 23, 2016)

i think 1 of my autoflowering strain is hermie. Is it ? I opened those "balls" on top and they had little seed in it.

http://shrani.si/f/o/rN/4czYhF7R/imag0302.jpg
http://shrani.si/f/1C/7r/2QYOKlrk/imag0303.jpg
http://shrani.si/f/2r/dP/7uocXJY/imag0304.jpg

Can i wait for full flower till the end or should i cut it to prevent from producing seeds on other buds (on the same plant)
I have 1 more autoflowering and she aint producing any seeds.


----------



## metalback (Jun 27, 2016)

MYOB said:


> A lot of misinformation. Seems like the OP was an enthusiastic newbie who skimmed a wikipedia entry or two, swiped a few pics off random grow sites and decided this gave him credibility enough to whip up a book report that would impress even newer newbies who wouldn't bother to do any research on their own.
> 
> no offense.


I've always believed if you are going to knock someone, then provide why, and what is right. Otherwise keep it to yourself. He's trying, your just tearing down, not very helpful.


----------



## ISK (Jun 27, 2016)

metalback said:


> I've always believed if you are going to knock someone, then provide why, and what is right. Otherwise keep it to yourself. He's trying, your just tearing down, not very helpful.


MYOB has been offline for 2 years....unlikely you will get a reply


----------



## metalback (Jun 27, 2016)

I know, just have no patience for the experts humiliating someone trying to gain experience. Never understood that.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 1, 2016)

Does this look like a hermie?


----------



## wozzagee (Feb 3, 2017)

Mad_Prophessor said:


> If you have yet to see a pic of my work, than you didn't look. But if you would like to see how it is done, here you go: And yes, all of these plants had nanners. Most were down low in the scraps, but they were there none the less.


May I just ask you or anyone who may know, I've got a similar looking crop to yours nice looking heads but I've found seeds on the lower buds ( I'm at the beginning of week 8 and normally do 9 weeks so I will take it down a week early I'm just wondering how fast will seeds spread up to my top buds or will the already be in there? Just in panic mode First time doing seeds 'ghs jack herer' and get this so il stick to cuttings!


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 3, 2017)

Not to sound retarded. But, I actually wish my last plant hermed a bit. Don't know what the hell it was. But, the smoke was killa!


----------



## wozzagee (Feb 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Not to sound retarded. But, I actually wish my last plant hermed a bit. Don't know what the hell it was. But, the smoke was killa!


Wish I was thinking the same but I don't smoke I'm just all sell so just mega worried it's ruined, is it possible to easily pick out the seeds?


----------



## wozzagee (Feb 3, 2017)

Trying to upload pics but I'm not sure how to do it on iPhone


----------



## jojo_qc (Feb 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Not to sound retarded. But, I actually wish my last plant hermed a bit. Don't know what the hell it was. But, the smoke was killa!


If you want your plant to herm, don't harvest and male flower will appear in very late flowering as a desperate try for the plant to produce seeds. The seeds will be feminized!!!!! Another extreme technic to herm your plant is to start the flowering for a month then switch it back to veg for another month. Finally, restart the flowering until the plant dies by itself. You will have hundreds of feminized seeds. Believe me, I did that by mistake but it isn't a waste after all ^^


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 3, 2017)

Picking out the seeds can and usually is tricky. Mostly you don't notice them until you start to pick a bud apart. Other times there's just too many to remove.

Half my seed collection came from the random bags of smoke I've bought over the years. Most of those bags didn't have anything extra in them. But if the herbage was good. I consider those seeds a shiny little bonus.

-herming- so, if I trim the main colas to get the smoke I wanted. And just leave the larger bits of larfy. Will that still try to self pollinate. Or does it only work with the main buds? 

Cheers for the help.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Picking out the seeds can and usually is tricky. Mostly you don't notice them until you start to pick a bud apart. Other times there's just too many to remove.
> 
> Half my seed collection came from the random bags of smoke I've bought over the years. Most of those bags didn't have anything extra in them. But if the herbage was good. I consider those seeds a shiny little bonus.
> 
> ...


In theory sounds right. The plant wants eternal life so it's gonna nanner. IMO I don't push them that long. I got 2 dead hermies laying on the floor K.I.A, stoopid fuxin sativa doms


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2017)

How'd that happen @Cx2H?


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> How'd that happen @Cx2H?


Had to move locations. They got neglected for a couple of weeks while waiting for me to finish building the new space's. 

Food, light, temps. The other strains weren't affected but my 2 biggest headbands 3 weeks into flower. Could of been the topping didn't help in veg, the Hermie band was the 2 nodes above the cuts , topped them 8 times at once. So long story short, I fuxed up my clone only strain that I can't get more of... 

I would of ran them but didn't want to risk my others going down.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2017)

Damn. That sucks balls.


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Feb 4, 2017)

wozzagee said:


> May I just ask you or anyone who may know, I've got a similar looking crop to yours nice looking heads but I've found seeds on the lower buds ( I'm at the beginning of week 8 and normally do 9 weeks so I will take it down a week early I'm just wondering how fast will seeds spread up to my top buds or will the already be in there? Just in panic mode First time doing seeds 'ghs jack herer' and get this so il stick to cuttings!


Ok, I am going to answer your concern and at the same time, I am going to clarify some misconceptions about the seeds from a herme.

First off, pollination won't spread like a disease, you need pollen to fertilize a calyx. That is the only way to make a seed. That being said, I have encountered nanners and pods that were localized to just the very bottom of the plant. As such, it only fertilizer the lower wispy nugs. That doesn't mean there were no other buds with seeds, but pollen will fly around the room from just the fans running. You can always use a spray bottle and mist those ares with water the pollen hit and neutralize it. 

In regards to the random seeds in a bag. THEY ARE NOT USABLE!!! They came from a mutated plant and will only produce another hermie. Seed companies introduce the plants to colloidal silver to make them all female. Yes, I am leaving out a lot of details in the process, but that is the main difference from what they do and from taking a bunch of hermie seeds and expecting them to produce females. They might be mostly female, but their genetics are extremely unstable.

Please pm me directly for more specific questions. I feel like this thread has gone a bit feral.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Feb 6, 2017)

RELPHY82 said:


> I SEEN ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING BOUT THIS SO I THOUGHT I WOULD GO OUT AND FIND SOME INFORMATION FOR NEWBIES AND PEOPLE WANTING TO KNOW THE INS AND OUT OF HERMIES
> 
> I HOPE THIS HAS HELPED EVERYONE THAT WAS UNSURE


My poor 24 K Gold all 3 hermied ! thanks for the info.View attachment 3605787View attachment 3605788[/QUOTE]

Sorry for your loss
 

Purple wreck


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Feb 6, 2017)

Farmergreen710 said:


> Help if you can please is this plant a hermaphrodite plant all the pics are the same plant it is in its 3rd week of 12/12 lighting. I think it is but need another opinion before chopping it. Thanks


Kill


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Feb 10, 2017)

Bubblegum31 said:


> My poor 24 K Gold all 3 hermied ! thanks for the info.View attachment 3605787View attachment 3605788


Sorry for your loss
View attachment 3894756

Purple wreck[/QUOTE]
Sorry bro. It happens. The best thing you can do is to give them a constant environment and water/feed schedule. Consistency is key to not stressing them. Stressed plants that are flowering will be more likely mutate. You can stress a vegging plant without issue, but not flowering plants.  Other than that, find strains that can take abuse (don't abuse them unless you a being scientific about it and trying to learn). Some strains are heavy drinkers and some are just plain bitchy. In terms of women, go after that super cool chick that is funny and smart and is an 8. She will treat you right. IMO Fruit Punch, Amnesia and Darkstar are very hearty strains and can take a lot of abuse. The Amnesia I have is from Herbie's and says it takes like 14 weeks of flower, total bullshit. It is usually done in 7-8 and has massive colas. Try it out. 

One more time: Hermie seeds will produce hermie planets unless they have been exposed to colloidal silver. Random bag seeds are more than likely carrying the hermie mutation than being a viable seed. Herbie's ships worldwide and is a reliable source for fem seeds. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Feb 12, 2017)

It does. Thanks for all the info..

Am runing amnesia at the moment as well for the first time and I have stressed thr hill out of them and they are just keep growing like nothing I have seen . 
Ill cut within the next few days and they will be exactly 8 weeks when I cut.


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Feb 12, 2017)

Bubblegum31 said:


> It does. Thanks for all the info..
> 
> Am runing amnesia at the moment as well for the first time and I have stressed thr hill out of them and they are just keep growing like nothing I have seen .
> Ill cut within the next few days and they will be exactly 8 weeks when I cut.


I would say that the Amnesia strain would survive a nuclear holocaust. It is, without a question or comparison, the heartiest strain I have ever grown. Don't go by time, use a scope to know that they are done.

I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mad_Prophessor said:


> I would say that the Amnesia strain would survive a nuclear holocaust. It is, without a question or comparison, the heartiest strain I have ever grown. Don't go by time, use a scope to know that they are done.
> 
> I'm glad I could help!



My Amnesia cuts (first time to grow from cuts ) Indeed they have overcome very stressfull invironment unstable irrigation and watering schedule and they keep growing plus I have got those cuts with spider mites but they keep doin just fine am amazed!!unfortunately I can not uploaded photos at the moment on the farm.
I have one more question for you please!
Would it be good idea to make mother plant from feminized seeds??
I have still one pack of purple wreck reserva privada and whanna try it again as the last pack hermied and I just cuted them all after I found seed proudction develop heavily in them.
Those seeds have been discontinued and not any more are bieng sold, and in away I wanna save those genetics if I found astable one that worth keeping.
Thanks for all your help in advance your opinion is highly appreciated.
Bub


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 13, 2017)

This thread is FULL of rumor and nonsense!



Mad_Prophessor said:


> Sorry for your loss
> View attachment 3894756
> 
> Purple wreck


Sorry bro. It happens. The best thing you can do is to give them a constant environment and water/feed schedule. Consistency is key to not stressing them. Stressed plants that are flowering will be more likely mutate. You can stress a vegging plant without issue, but not flowering plants. Other than that, find strains that can take abuse (don't abuse them unless you a being scientific about it and trying to learn). Some strains are heavy drinkers and some are just plain bitchy. In terms of women, go after that super cool chick that is funny and smart and is an 8. She will treat you right. IMO Fruit Punch, Amnesia and Darkstar are very hearty strains and can take a lot of abuse. The Amnesia I have is from Herbie's and says it takes like 14 weeks of flower, total bullshit. It is usually done in 7-8 and has massive colas. Try it out. 

One more time: Hermie seeds will produce hermie planets unless they have been exposed to colloidal silver. Random bag seeds are more than likely carrying the hermie mutation than being a viable seed. Herbie's ships worldwide and is a reliable source for fem seeds. 

I hope this helps![/QUOTE]

You're not exactly right either!

READ THIS THREAD AND LEARN
https://www.rollitup.org/t/fact-check-seeds-from-a-self-pollinating-hermie-are-always-females.934660/

This thread should be burned at the alter of false information.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> This thread is FULL of rumor and nonsense!
> 
> 
> Sorry bro. It happens. The best thing you can do is to give them a constant environment and water/feed schedule. Consistency is key to not stressing them. Stressed plants that are flowering will be more likely mutate. You can stress a vegging plant without issue, but not flowering plants. Other than that, find strains that can take abuse (don't abuse them unless you a being scientific about it and trying to learn). Some strains are heavy drinkers and some are just plain bitchy. In terms of women, go after that super cool chick that is funny and smart and is an 8. She will treat you right. IMO Fruit Punch, Amnesia and Darkstar are very hearty strains and can take a lot of abuse. The Amnesia I have is from Herbie's and says it takes like 14 weeks of flower, total bullshit. It is usually done in 7-8 and has massive colas. Try it out.
> ...


You're not exactly right either!

READ THIS THREAD AND LEARN
https://www.rollitup.org/t/fact-check-seeds-from-a-self-pollinating-hermie-are-always-females.934660/

This thread should be burned at the alter of false information.[/QUOTE]

While I tend to agree with most of your knowledge what you keep saying about "hermie seeds " is pure conjecture. All marijuana can reverse it is in its code. Breeders stress the plants to find the ones that are the least sensitive for growing. 

Stress or just chance can turn any plant. 

I have never seen a stamen grow on any of my s-1 stress seeds. I plant my saved seeds all the time. I have never used chemicals to reverse a plant. These are the "hermie" seeds you keep warning of. 

But some of my seeds from breeder packs have turned. And I am sure it was heat stress or nutrient stress and only one plant from a light leak. They all stopped when stress was removed. And only a few seeds ever found. 

And all 3 had ECSD or Lemon Thai or both in them. And all 3 were seriously potent. I welcome these plants. They have made me a better grower.


----------



## Mad_Prophessor (Feb 13, 2017)

I read the thread and I didn't learn anything new. I would agree with some and disagree with other information. Everything I state is from my own personal experience and from a controlled environment. Appreciate my info or don't, I really don't care. Nobody that I have ever advised has returned to me with bad results from my suggestions. I have several relationships that I conduct through IM and have for several years. They listen to what I say, implement my changes and thank me for improving their grows. Other than suggesting a read, give some experience. Anybody can post a link, I speak from what I have done. I have fucked with more plants, just to see what they will do than most of you will every grow in your lives. Sometimes, I would subject 8 or more from one grow to a myriad of abuse just to learn something. I never have or will use any chemicals of any kind and only use organic fertilizer. 

In my experience all hermies begin their lives female and grow male flowers. Then again, I have had no interest in growing a male plant and wouldn't encounter one as I only use fem seeds for moms. 

@bubble- chances are the strain was discontinued because it is unstable (one of the high maintenance girls for example) and not worth keeping around. I have had to do the same many times over the years. I had strains that I wanted to work out, but they just didn't. I had the same result each time I tried the seeds with several strains from the same breeder. There was this Blue cheese one time that comes to mind that I wanted to work out and it just wouldn't. 5 weeks in every time, she would shemale out. Just forget the strain and move on.


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 13, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You're not exactly right either!
> 
> READ THIS THREAD AND LEARN
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/fact-check-seeds-from-a-self-pollinating-hermie-are-always-females.934660/
> ...


While I tend to agree with most of your knowledge what you keep saying about "hermie seeds " is pure conjecture. All marijuana can reverse it is in its code. Breeders stress the plants to find the ones that are the least sensitive for growing.

Stress or just chance can turn any plant.

I have never seen a stamen grow on any of my s-1 stress seeds. I plant my saved seeds all the time. I have never used chemicals to reverse a plant. These are the "hermie" seeds you keep warning of.

But some of my seeds from breeder packs have turned. And I am sure it was heat stress or nutrient stress and only one plant from a light leak. They all stopped when stress was removed. And only a few seeds ever found.

And all 3 had ECSD or Lemon Thai or both in them. And all 3 were seriously potent. I welcome these plants. They have made me a better grower.[/QUOTE]

I, nor actually _any_ other _quality_ underground breeders I know. _Ever_ stress a plant to find gear not prone to "herm". I take quality genetics, I know are strong.

When I build a new strain. I cross strains on purpose. I find specific plants, expressing the desired traits I'n looking to add to each other. In an attempt at a specific result. It can take well over a year to find the true success I'm looking for. Sometimes I don't get there. I keep what I like.

Sometimes with some "clone only" strains you reverse for the pollen when males are not available. I only collect and use chemically reversed pollen in such times of need. Some S1 seeds are sold to _not make the strain readily available_ for someone else to make new use of the strain for breeding.

Chemically reversed strains _*are not*_ the "Hermie seeds "I" keep warning about." Those are the stress induced one's . _"Stress induced pollination by one plant to another, both from the same strain source and more so if they are cloned from the same mother. Produce a far greater chance for self "herming"......THAT is MY statement!_ I might think your believing to much of what "some commercial" seed breeder tells you. I know you have friends in at least one (I won't list it in fairness to them) and if your getting that from them. They are either bold faced lying to you or they aren't as good as you think.

There is SO much rumor and mistaken "knowledge" about "fem" seeds that it's turned out to be one of the perpetual "hot button topics" on Cannabis seeds still being spoken about.....and trust me MMG,,,,,what I'm telling you is _not_ conjecture.

*I agree that "stress' could turn any plant. I've not tried to convey that any given strain will not.*

I am saying I have strains that are known to "herm" by stress. I have been running them for years now, without having seen one throw a stamen.....proper care and proper environment.......

Fair enough? I mean if we still agree after this.....Then we agree to disagree on something.....I'm not pushing my points after this.

PS..It's not just cannabis that can self reproduce either.....there are many more plant families that do also...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> While I tend to agree with most of your knowledge what you keep saying about "hermie seeds " is pure conjecture. All marijuana can reverse it is in its code. Breeders stress the plants to find the ones that are the least sensitive for growing.
> 
> Stress or just chance can turn any plant.
> 
> ...


I, nor actually _any_ other _quality_ underground breeders I know. _Ever_ stress a plant to find gear not prone to "herm". I take quality genetics, I know are strong.

When I build a new strain. I cross strains on purpose. I find specific plants, expressing the desired traits I'n looking to add to each other. In an attempt at a specific result. It can take well over a year to find the true success I'm looking for. Sometimes I don't get there. I keep what I like.

Sometimes with some "clone only" strains you reverse for the pollen when males are not available. I only collect and use chemically reversed pollen in such times of need. Some S1 seeds are sold to _not make the strain readily available_ for someone else to make new use of the strain for breeding.

Chemically reversed strains _*are not*_ the "Hermie seeds "I" keep warning about." Those are the stress induced one's . _"Stress induced pollination by one plant to another, both from the same strain source and more so if they are cloned from the same mother. Produce a far greater chance for self "herming"......THAT is MY statement!_ I might think your believing to much of what "some commercial" seed breeder tells you. I know you have friends in at least one (I won't list it in fairness to them) and if your getting that from them. They are either bold faced lying to you or they aren't as good as you think.

There is SO much rumor and mistaken "knowledge" about "fem" seeds that it's turned out to be one of the perpetual "hot button topics" on Cannabis seeds still being spoken about.....and trust me MMG,,,,,what I'm telling you is _not_ conjecture.

*I agree that "stress' could turn any plant. I've not tried to convey that any given strain will not.*

I am saying I have strains that are known to "herm" by stress. I have been running them for years now, without having seen one throw a stamen.....proper care and proper environment.......

Fair enough? I mean if we still agree after this.....Then we agree to disagree on something.....I'm not pushing my points after this.

PS..It's not just cannabis that can self reproduce either.....there are many more plant families that do also...[/QUOTE]

I didn't mean to offend but I am surprised you took this where you just did. Without knowing me and I think you didn't read my journal at rm3 why would you think you know any more about quality and weed and breeders than me?

Have you even researched who my "friend" the breeder is? I sure would take his word over yours. But I didn't quote or refer to his knowledge at all here. And I only know him through email. 

No male pollen and you get 99% female seeds from pollination. Nature takes care of the one percent. It doesn't matter when, why or what stage of flower the plant is in. 

The resulting seeds do not carry a special gene or tendency to hermie except for the phenotypes expressions if they do. And like you and I said no stress no stamen. 

And if a breeder trusts the genetics he trusts them. If not a pro will stress test and search until they find the plant they want. 

I emailed every breeder I was interested in when I was looking for good fem seeds. None of the "commercial" companies answered or took the time to care about a grower. 

But one small guy that had the best gallery I had seen of sativa heavy but medically viable hybrids and an actual history with the classic breeders and the original plants. And he helped me with learning to grow them. 

And he doesn't even really sell packs to the public. Only volume to European growers. 

Know any breeders with a standard $100k order that is barely known by the masses?


----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 14, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didn't mean to offend but I am surprised you took this where you just did. Without knowing me and I think you didn't read my journal at rm3 why would you think you know any more about quality and weed and breeders than me?
> 
> Have you even researched who my "friend" the breeder is? I sure would take his word over yours. But I didn't quote or refer to his knowledge at all here. And I only know him through email.
> 
> ...


I didn't _mean_ to offend either!

I'm also not going to answer your _loaded_ second question. I don't want a toe to toe pissing match, like happened between you and Riddle. On any level. I don't think either of us really want to go there....

I personally, have not been impressed by your breeders gear - again that's a personal thing. I am impressed at his level of caring about someone with real questions and then taking the time to answer....I think I may review his work again. Maybe there is something there I might like to work with.
I will say I don't give a shit about how much volume someone sells beans. You find the real deal home run hitters are the underground type. Not that Baba's White widow or folks like Reserva, THseeds, Barney's and others haven't made a splash. But one day you find yourself looking over the hill at things that don't hit the "open" market,,,if it does at all! You can find real deal Cookies in S1's in forum cut and a cpl of other out standing cuts that run around 26+%. You have to look in unconventional places that most don't even know exist. Look at the fuss GG and GG#4 has made! Hell, everyone and their brother are working it! My son did too. I'm not totally sure why he did that exact cross but, it's his first true breeding adventure. I'm looking forward to trying it...

Whats the HOT ticket right now? Dos I Dos? Isn't that a cookies cross? Done with things those big boys don't have in their stables..Eh?

My stand about stress induced selfing is backed by a history of facts. Not good, and "I" don't "trust" any stamen (Banana) sourced seeds. Period. My CDO at work? Maybe but, it's easy to play safe and not pull the devils tail. I had several old strains back in the early "stress" days that were so nice yet were so prone to herming....You simply got tired of that shit and went back to reg's only. It took me sometime to accept the new S1's. And it took the prodding of a cpl of folks - like your friend. To get me to try them again.

I still get real frustrated with many big seed breeders supplying so fucking many FEM only strains......There are things I'd like to work with. I just can't bring myself to, for the vast bulk of them.....There goes my thoughts on a Big Buddha Blue cheese X 26 cookies cross again.....sigh.

Fuck this train of thought!

Now then, I too am a Sativa lover.....Nothing like those old school one's to make you wish you were back there again. So then, with that in mind. Do you have any suggestions for me to look at from your friend?

I'll give you one - Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze.....Connoisseur Genetic's......One strong fucking strain! You can take that to the bank!

It's more fun to play nice then poke ego's....Don't you think.....

Sparkle would come in and call us "old wind bags" for this shit..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 14, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I didn't _mean_ to offend either!
> 
> I'm also not going to answer your _loaded_ second question. I don't want a toe to toe pissing match, like happened between you and Riddle. On any level. I don't think either of us really want to go there....
> 
> ...


I don't know Sparkle but thank you. I did start to get into a pissing match. Your words were loaded as well. 

The website is ch9femaleseeds.com but it has started to degrade. Much information is not linked anymore. And many strains and crosses are gone. As I said he has focused on bulk female and auto sales of a few strains it seems. I don't actually know him but from email although he invited me to Spain once to grow and learn to breed with him. 

I had just bought the house here and declined sadly. I wish I were younger and healthier although he is more disabled than I and keeps doing it. 

However some of the ones I have shown are there and the Motarebel info on the crossed strains is there and copied from his descriptions. 

He tends to return emails promptly. 

The old stuff was largely the good old sensei seeds stuff cubed and bred other ways but he really ends up with his own plants that lean toward the original but highlighting an uplifting effect even trippy. 

I think Motarebel came into the picture when his illness progressed and he needed stronger meds. Which is fortunate for me as they are perfect and healing my girlfriend and I. 

I like female seeds for our plant count but I have started to run cuttings of his and other stuff. I traded a bunch of seeds this year. I have a bunch of singles. I have a nice Stella Blue dream from S-1 seed about to flower. Looks just like the pics of others Santa Cruz cuts I have seen. (Due to the narrower selection of phenos in the s-1) lol and adding to the original topic. 

But I got off the breeders you mentioned like greenhouse seeds my first year. I never even thought to try most of the list like barneys farm. 

Many of the parents and originals are represented that you recommend. Like the ECSD. And forgotten plants like original Herijuana but crossed with a nice sativa mix. 

Hell his plant called Flower is a Yumbolt cross. And tastes and feels just like the old 80's "skunk weed"

Of course super flowery woody earthy skunk not the roadkill sort. I grew up on it as a kid in the 80's. So when I grew his stuff even as a near beginner I knew I was on to something. 

The reports I just got back from Colorado were more than flattering. The guys there smoke some real good stuff but noticed the high level of energy and duration my meds offered on the mountain snowboarding. Compared to the foggy was and sleepiness the 25% and up labeled stuff is and even their favorite Med growers. 

I gave a lot of growers these seeds at my expense for S-1's to try to share the love. 

They are actually the ones who are not trying them. I have all kinds of seed plants going. I love the variety. 

Sorry for the long post. Please carry on.


----------



## Top_-_Bunna (Oct 12, 2017)

I am forced to agree with kiwi Paul here, firstly all of the advice you have given is virtually incorrect, secondly if you are use feminised seed then you will not necessarily have herm plants/nanners this clearly shows your lack of expertise as I have not regularly seen them on my plants, also I'm not sure how far through cycle you are but judging by resin/crystal I would say you are a fair way through.... your yield is shockingly poor I often have more off one 600w so for all novices taking advice from this guy.... don't!!!


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Top_-_Bunna said:


> I am forced to agree with kiwi Paul here, firstly all of the advice you have given is virtually incorrect, secondly if you are use feminised seed then you will not necessarily have herm plants/nanners this clearly shows your lack of expertise as I have not regularly seen them on my plants, also I'm not sure how far through cycle you are but judging by resin/crystal I would say you are a fair way through.... your yield is shockingly poor I often have more off one 600w so for all novices taking advice from this guy.... don't!!!


Lame


----------



## Top_-_Bunna (Oct 13, 2017)

Kingrow1 said:


> Lame


Sorry but I was so annoyed after reading that thread and the misinformation contained inside I had to say something


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Top_-_Bunna said:


> Sorry but I was so annoyed after reading that thread and the misinformation contained inside I had to say something


Its not a current thread and your view on hermies is wrong as well......


----------



## Top_-_Bunna (Oct 15, 2017)

Kingrow1 said:


> Its not a current thread and your view on hermies is wrong as well......


If you could kinggrow tell me what my view on Hermies is because as far as I can see (having read back through) I have said nothing about hermies or my views... also the amount of misinformation here is ridiculous and you guys are all showing off in front of newbies, not actually helping them or supplying correct and proven knowledge. I am not getting into who has a bigger dick match, just stating for all beginners this information is not the best. thank you best of luck finding reliable sources in future


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Top_-_Bunna said:


> If you could kinggrow tell me what my view on Hermies is because as far as I can see (having read back through) I have said nothing about hermies or my views... also the amount of misinformation here is ridiculous and you guys are all showing off in front of newbies, not actually helping them or supplying correct and proven knowledge. I am not getting into who has a bigger dick match, just stating for all beginners this information is not the best. thank you best of luck finding reliable sources in future


I can give you the right info on hermies if thats what you require, it has always been a privilege to share. Unfortunately these boards are more social that hard info so dont worry who says what or whether someones right or wrong, the facts are there but it take a bit of sifting and grow trial and error to work them out.


----------



## I'mBatman (Oct 15, 2017)

I made my female plants turn male to get the pollen. 
I love seeds.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'mBatman said:


> I made my female plants turn male to get the pollen.
> I love seeds.


What did you use to do that?


----------



## I'mBatman (Oct 15, 2017)

Kingrow1 said:


> What did you use to do that?


I used Sovereign Silver that I bought at a vitamin shoppe, and poured into a spray bottle, then I sprayed ea limb three times a day, that I wanted to turn. You don't want to smoke what you spray.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 15, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Hermaphrotism is a genetic issue from when and how the seed was made. I disagree on environmental factors. Seed breeders are getting lazy and greedy and are not putting out a premium product but they sure will charge a premium price... I may be wrong, but I sure would like to see a report on how environment / stress affects sex and hermaphroditsm. An actual report from a agriculture extension or state college.... Not urban legend.


I have been able to turn good genetics into hermaphrodite, heat and humidity stress then flip the light cycle, turn night into day. Flipped 7 of 10 plants to hermaphrodite. Just my personal legend!


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 15, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> I have been able to turn good genetics into hermaphrodite, heat and humidity stress then flip the light cycle, turn night into day. Flipped 7 of 10 plants to hermaphrodite. Just my personal legend!


I see a loose correlation between certain abiotic stresses and hermies but past us growers this is one damn usefull trait to have for the bad years in the wild. Rain and water make pollen unable to drift on the air and dried pollen from heat is useless, studies have suggested that the plant picked this trait up a very long time ago and it is now hardwired into every plants genetics. What better way to make seed when all else fails but to produce the pollen right onto the female pistils, sometimes in nature if you shorten the distance you increase the chance of survival.

Genetics, thing is that when you add up all the different strains, threads and posts on here where this problem has manifested itself upon a growers plant/plants...... you kind of come to the learned conclusion that most people are talking shit and that all plants carry the gene to do this funky mixed up bi gender reassignment gay lesbian hermie love thing. That combined with the fact that most wild populations have been doing this in the wild waaaay before us stoners came along is a far more plausible explanation than some genetics rubbish that no one can make sense of.

It may suprise some (those that shout about mutants and mutations) that marijuana has a very rock steady mutation resistant set of genetics, science describes her as being resistant to change but loving of diversity - pretty much what you have in reality, a plant that loves to breed with all strains but resists mutating, In the wild again this is a really usefull trait to ensure survival of your genetics and keep them unpolluted or degraded.

So if your a cheap ass and want to know if breeding hermie seeds is a green light for go, then yes thats cool, many a fine plant has come from self pollinated seed, again this is thanks to those solid genetics i mentioned above. Hermies are used in some breeding programs in the weed and non weed plant world. I would point out that if the plant hermied in the first place then its not the seeds which made it hermie so dont expect any less unless you refine some details. I use to grow my own hermie seed, i got better and i got less and was forced to buy, i grow others hermie seed (when broke) quite often the plant dosent hermie or very little compared to the original grower who landed me with a handful.

Its going to take a little work on the growers part, certain strains will do better, others worse. Again were looking for those genetics that suit us best not the next craze thats sweeping the seed world, find a strain that you like and that likes you back and work with that whilst trying the odd other. Swapping and changing strains every grow imo makes it a little harder for the new grower, pick something simple and easy not whats pushing the boundaries of thc and cbd, try a few and stick with what grows best till you have some grows down. Anyone with cash flow is probably better off using seedbanks, a more uniform reliable product.

Often ive found that slight herms on plants produce very few seeds, not like im picking them out of everything but more localized patches around the male ball or banana. I dont cull these plants or separate but simply pluck the pollen sacs off as best as i can find them. I'd prefer a few seeds if it gives me a bigger yeild and whats to say that all the plants dont herm late on and i was fucked anyway, its a pain but i try to keep any herms in the grow tent because hopefully it wont be too bad and its a pain to loose the yeild from each plant (herms produce just as big potent buds mainly). On a side note, it use to be said here that the main reason herm weed was less potent was because the female calyx had trichs on the inside and out but that the seed inhibited the inner trichs from growing and thus the calyxs were slightly less potent. I think there is a more modern explanation and that this is kinda rubbish but thats how i was told years ago.

A lot of the science and studies are speculative, there is no evidence and they havent discovered the genetics for what makes weed herm, this is just a plausible theory but has received a small bit of attention and study over the years as well as how wild populations interact and function. Overall this plant is quite remarkable, it employs sexual and other stress reactions to ensure it has the best possible chance of survival in the wild, one might say its had a hard life.......


----------



## I'mBatman (Oct 17, 2017)

Kingrow1 said:


> I see a loose correlation between certain abiotic stresses and hermies but past us growers this is one damn usefull trait to have for the bad years in the wild. Rain and water make pollen unable to drift on the air and dried pollen from heat is useless, studies have suggested that the plant picked this trait up a very long time ago and it is now hardwired into every plants genetics. What better way to make seed when all else fails but to produce the pollen right onto the female pistils, sometimes in nature if you shorten the distance you increase the chance of survival.
> 
> Genetics, thing is that when you add up all the different strains, threads and posts on here where this problem has manifested itself upon a growers plant/plants...... you kind of come to the learned conclusion that most people are talking shit and that all plants carry the gene to do this funky mixed up bi gender reassignment gay lesbian hermie love thing. That combined with the fact that most wild populations have been doing this in the wild waaaay before us stoners came along is a far more plausible explanation than some genetics rubbish that no one can make sense of.
> 
> ...


Well thought out and said.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'mBatman said:


> Well thought out and said.




Upto now i believe the science ends at a point where they think that a protein that acts independent to the sex chromosomes causes the plant to produce both male and female parts but that protein is too small at this point to be found and that the chemical pathways and signals are far more complex than they first thought. As i said, a total and utter mystery, one can only guess.

Ive seen it said that marijuana has one of the most complex sexual genetics as plant kingdom genetics go, certainly far more complex than most.

I havent checked recently but a few companies like Sensi and Dp always wrote on their seed site that this can happen and that it is linked to the environment etc etc, kind of like a disclaimer in a way, certainly they must have some first hand experience of it at some point too.

Copy Paste "Hermaphroditic individuals can reproduce through both seeds and pollen. However, a small fraction of plant species display a phenomenon known as *gynodioecy*. In*gynodioecious* species, both hermaphroditic and functionally female individuals can be found in the same population" This describes a few species and a few different sexual genetic ways of achieving the same thing, some support this but it seems similar, possibly plausible in some small way (pointing out that weed suffers few of the genetic hurdles most species fail at).

My own disclaimer is that i have yet to hear a better explanation but really... idk work with it till you own it like all complex stuff annoying crap in life


----------



## I'mBatman (Oct 18, 2017)

I used my White Widow pollen to pollinate my Mexican Reggie. I'm going to have babies. Lol if you look closely above the nanners, you'll see a couple of seeds forming.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'mBatman said:


> I used my White Widow pollen to pollinate my Mexican Reggie. I'm going to have babies. Lol if you look closely above the nanners, you'll see a couple of seeds forming.


Thats a hell of a bunch....


----------



## TubbyT420 (Nov 6, 2017)

Been reading up on hermies through this thread and have learned a lot, but still unsure. Or at least not ready to admit the truth.

Please check out my pics, can't tell as I have seen some of these balls later grow hairs. Would rather be safe since this is my first grow.

Thanks all!


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks female, my male ball sacks are rounder.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Nov 6, 2017)

TubbyT420 said:


> Been reading up on hermies through this thread and have learned a lot, but still unsure. Or at least not ready to admit the truth.
> 
> Please check out my pics, can't tell as I have seen some of these balls later grow hairs. Would rather be safe since this is my first grow.
> 
> Thanks all!


Safe from what.... a few seeds, who gives a shit really just grow her and whatever you get is called mother nature...


----------



## I'mBatman (Nov 6, 2017)

TubbyT420 said:


> Been reading up on hermies through this thread and have learned a lot, but still unsure. Or at least not ready to admit the truth.
> 
> Please check out my pics, can't tell as I have seen some of these balls later grow hairs. Would rather be safe since this is my first grow.
> 
> Thanks all!


Looks like seeds


----------



## I'mBatman (Nov 6, 2017)

Kingrow1 said:


> Safe from what.... a few seeds, who gives a shit really just grow her and whatever you get is called mother nature...


And grow more from your seeds


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 8, 2017)

Blue Orca Haze three weeks 12/12, female flowers all over. Regular seeds from breeder up north. Who knows, hot soil and a little warmth, but close inspection tonight and I found two male flower ball sacks open, only two could I find. oh well, new strain boh and cherry bomb.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> Blue Orca Haze three weeks 12/12, female flowers all over. Regular seeds from breeder up north. Who knows, hot soil and a little warmth, but close inspection tonight and I found two male flower ball sacks open, only two could I find. oh well, new strain boh and cherry bomb.
> View attachment 4040283


Pull em off, you'll be fine


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 9, 2017)

Kingrow1 said:


> Pull em off, you'll be fine


yep, that is what i did.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> yep, that is what i did.


Cool


----------



## I'mBatman (Nov 9, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> Blue Orca Haze three weeks 12/12, female flowers all over. Regular seeds from breeder up north. Who knows, hot soil and a little warmth, but close inspection tonight and I found two male flower ball sacks open, only two could I find. oh well, new strain boh and cherry bomb.
> View attachment 4040283


Plant the seeds


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 20, 2018)

Here a male plant that hermphrodite to a female at 3 weeks


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> Here a male plant that hermphrodite to a female at 3 weeksView attachment 4076454View attachment 4076455View attachment 4076458


Thats a bad herm, stress?


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 20, 2018)

Kingrow1 said:


> Thats a bad herm, stress?


 Do you know what it is or you don't plant 75f and 44%humidity plant where is the stress


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 21, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> Do you know what it is or you don't plant 75f and 44%humidity plant where is the stress


Lights, food, humidity, pestilence, environmental contamination, shittty genes, bad karma, you stared at it the wrong way, global warming, lead in the water etc... Grower error


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Lights, food, humidity, pestilence, environmental contamination, shittty genes, bad karma, you stared at it the wrong way, global warming, lead in the water etc... Grower error


Do u know or you just spitting nonsense out of mouth


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 21, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> Do u know or you just spitting nonsense out of mouth


First of all welcome and second, nothing is coming from my mouth, I'm typing...
All of the above answer covers it when it comes to Hermies. You have any ideas why?


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 21, 2018)

H


Cx2H said:


> First of all welcome and second, nothing is coming from my mouth, I'm typing...
> All of the above answer covers it when it comes to Hermies. You have any ideas why?


hell na that why i made in account to know. the plant I got was a male first then it pistil out on me in 3 weeks I already pollinate two strain way different room from my girl an my point is am I'm going to get fem seed and plus a cross.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 21, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> H
> 
> hell na that why i made in account to know. the plant I got was a male first then it pistil out on me in 3 weeks I already pollinate two strain way different room from my girl an my point is am I'm going to get fem seed and plus a cross.


Cross yes, fem seed's is unknown. You really don't want to perpetuate the Hermie trait by breeding it. More than likely it will emerge in the future seedlings as a dominant trait.

You can make fem seeds with spraying colidal silver on lower branches of a female, it will make fem seeds of the same stable strain used.


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Cross yes, fem seed's is unknown. You really don't want to perpetuate the Hermie trait by breeding it. More than likely it will emerge in the future seedlings as a dominant trait.
> 
> You can make fem seeds with spraying colidal silver on lower branches of a female, it will make fem seeds of the same stable strain used.


So there will none female right


----------



## I'mBatman (Jan 21, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> So there will none female right


No female


----------



## I'mBatman (Jan 21, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> Here a male plant that hermphrodite to a female at 3 weeksView attachment 4076454View attachment 4076455View attachment 4076458


That's a nice male plant. I have one I use to pollinate my females.


----------



## I'mBatman (Jan 21, 2018)

Never clone a Hermie female, every one of her clones will Hermie.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> Do you know what it is or you don't plant 75f and 44%humidity plant where is the stress


Hey a lot of these were initially landrace, even indoor growing can lead to stress when there is none compaeed to outdoors. Just an idea some growers who made the initial seeds for this hobby first saw in their perfect breeding rooms.

No argument from me was just asking


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 21, 2018)

I'mBatman said:


> No female


Ok cook at least some strong male genes it was male first then it went girl on me


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 21, 2018)

Kingrow1 said:


> Hey a lot of these were initially landrace, even indoor growing can lead to stress when there is none compaeed to outdoors. Just an idea some growers who made the initial seeds for this hobby first saw in their perfect breeding rooms.
> 
> No argument from me was just asking


This animal cookie was outdoor and she came out gorges I found some seed from her


----------



## Top_-_Bunna (Jan 22, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> Do u know or you just spitting nonsense out of mouth


The guy is right there is no way for us to look at one close up photo and tell you why it has happened obviously you are inexperienced and the conditions in your room are far from optimal and therefore you have caused stress, heat, light, nutrients, poor genetics, poor room hygiene or many other fa toes could have caused this more info on the setup and perhaps cos would help but if I'm honest sounds like you a mean and you got learn the hard way like all haha


----------



## Top_-_Bunna (Jan 22, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> This animal cookie was outdoor and she came out gorges I found some seed from her


Also if you have any seed in your crop she is not gorgeous they will be hermie seeds from a hermie trait plant and most likely you will have more hermies like the one you experience, seedless bud "sensimilla" is the only crop you want if you are getting seed in your females cut them off and start again from the bottom correcting all stress and mistakes and try to ensure (outdoor) than they are not being cross pollinated? Other than that your alone bro


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 22, 2018)

Top_-_Bunna said:


> The guy is right there is no way for us to look at one close up photo and tell you why it has happened obviously you are inexperienced and the conditions in your room are far from optimal and therefore you have caused stress, heat, light, nutrients, poor genetics, poor room hygiene or many other fa toes could have caused this more info on the setup and perhaps cos would help but if I'm honest sounds like you a mean and you got learn the hard way like all haha


No shit I got to learn that Why immature experience


----------



## gwheels (Jan 22, 2018)

My last grow hit close to a pound and i had nanners on it someplace. Seeds galore. Seeds I can not use because they came from female seeds and the possibility of herms from those plants is very high. It was a real pisser except I learned a lot. And learning is always worth the price of admission.

When you smoke them in a doob they taste like shit. Vape makes it not noticeable.

I got a magical butter machine and my problems are solved because I eat more than i smoke now. And the MGB2 doesnt care if there are seeds. This batch I have no nanners i look for them now.

What I learned was not to stress my plants. I used to peak mid dark and stuff and now I do not.


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 22, 2018)

Top_-_Bunna said:


> Also if you have any seed in your crop she is not gorgeous they will be hermie seeds from a hermie trait plant and most likely you will have more hermies like the one you experience, seedless bud "sensimilla" is the only crop you want if you are getting seed in your females cut them off and start again from the bottom correcting all stress and mistakes and try to ensure (outdoor) than they are not being cross pollinated? Other than that your alone bro


 This how I get down for your info there your sinsemilla


----------



## Top_-_Bunna (Jan 22, 2018)

Also get a tent or build a tent or atleast get some sheeting?


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 22, 2018)

Top_-_Bunna said:


> Also get a tent or build a tent or atleast get some sheeting?


?


----------



## gwheels (Jan 22, 2018)

Tent will not help. It is stress and strain Dependant and more prevalent in female only seeds due to the stress from the process. But....more common is not all the time. I run only female seeds and it happened once. 4 plant limit means you can not pop 6 regular beans and hope. You need to know.


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 22, 2018)

OK this is what happened it was a male plant so I took it out of the 12/12 room and took it back to veg and with the same female to witch they didn't hermie they stay female witch I took them back two flower and they still did not herm. the male after it 2week in veg just started shooting pistil so I flipped back to flower and I wanted to work with it witch heard lot of Romer it good n it bad from bigg grower in Cali


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 22, 2018)

Robert veloz said:


> OK this is what happened it was a male plant so I took it out of the 12/12 room and took it back to veg and with the same female to witch they didn't hermie they stay female witch I took them back two flower and they still did not herm. the male after it 2week in veg just started shooting pistil so I flipped back to flower and I wanted to work with it witch heard lot of Romer it good n it bad from bigg grower in Cali


Monster Cropping is good, Hermie weird male plant bad.


----------



## Robert veloz (Jan 22, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Monster Cropping is good, Hermie weird male plant bad.


 thank


----------



## DankZs (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey guys I’ve had a plant for over a year and it’s been through hell and back, I was in between moving and what not so basically held onto it and kept it alive because I loved the genetics. I’m 2.5 weeks into flower and have been very paranoid that the stress is causing her to Hermie. Half of me feels like it’s good but I worry because I just got some fresh babies going and do not want them to get seeds if this does turn out to Hermie. Can you let me know what you think from these pics if it’s Hermie or if she just has some fat pistils. Thanks!


----------



## mmsmms123 (Mar 1, 2018)

i have been growing seeds from hermies all the time and it produces great smoke. now would i sell it? hell no that is how you meet someones foot in the ole ass. if you grow for yourself and plant random seeds for shits and gigbles than figure out what you did wrong and fix it for your next cycle.


----------



## DankZs (Mar 1, 2018)

mmsmms123 said:


> i have been growing seeds from hermies all the time and it produces great smoke. now would i sell it? hell no that is how you meet someones foot in the ole ass. if you grow for yourself and plant random seeds for shits and gigbles than figure out what you did wrong and fix it for your next cycle.


Thanks for the response, you think she has in fact Hermies then? A few seeds wouldn’t bother me it’s just for my head, what would is her giving my other lovely ladies seeds or infecting my tent with pollen. Could it be possible she’s just really horny and swollen because she’s trying to get pollinated?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

The best way to not get herms...
*Buy strong genetics*
I recommend Greenpointseeds.com of course.


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The best way to not get herms...
> *Buy strong genetics*
> I recommend Greenpointseeds.com of course.


I like TGS seeds and clones.


----------



## mmsmms123 (Mar 1, 2018)

stay on picking off the balls that are forming and just mist it and the others with water every morning when your light flips on other than that look for what the problem may be


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 1, 2018)

I see a seed calyx but no male ball sacks. Am I missing something?


----------



## DankZs (Mar 2, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> I see a seed calyx but no male ball sacks. Am I missing something?


Your totatally right, I was just getting worried because they were more swollen in two weeks than I’ve ever seen. Thanks for your response you helped put my worries to rest


----------



## bankheadstoner (May 26, 2018)

DankZs said:


> Hey guys I’ve had a plant for over a year and it’s been through hell and back, I was in between moving and what not so basically held onto it and kept it alive because I loved the genetics. I’m 2.5 weeks into flower and have been very paranoid that the stress is causing her to Hermie. Half of me feels like it’s good but I worry because I just got some fresh babies going and do not want them to get seeds if this does turn out to Hermie. Can you let me know what you think from these pics if it’s Hermie or if she just has some fat pistils. Thanks! View attachment 4098181View attachment 4098181 View attachment 4098182View attachment 4098184View attachment 4098181 View attachment 4098181 View attachment 4098182 View attachment 4098184


How did you make out with your plants


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 23, 2018)

Had a GREAT pheno n found 2 seeds, will they be identical to mum? Or same strain different pheno ?


----------



## Brendan2007 (Jan 28, 2019)

This thread still active? Wanted to get everyone's opinion. Week 4 of flower for this berry Ryder, was supposedly an auto but did now show pre flowers for 50 days so it was flipped to 12/12 and has since flowered. Just wanted to get an opinion, Ive had issues with Hermie's before but I changed flower rooms in hopes to combat any prior issues. 

The pistils look very large to me- I dont know if I'm just super paranoid, but I've also noticed a few of the buds do in fact have pistils that are orange on some of the buds. I don't know if this is from pollination or the life cycle itself.

I've read that strong fans can cause pistils to turn orange early, or a fan leaf in constant contact with the bud can also turn the hairs orange. I have also read that its all part of the cycle and some hairs turn orange mid flower to sprout more fresh pistils. 

I'm.still kind of a newbie and would appreciate some of you vets chiming in with whatever you may know through experience or just general knowledge. Thanks all.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 28, 2019)

Brendan2007 said:


> This thread still active? Wanted to get everyone's opinion. Week 4 of flower for this berry Ryder, was supposedly an auto but did now show pre flowers for 50 days so it was flipped to 12/12 and has since flowered. Just wanted to get an opinion, Ive had issues with Hermie's before but I changed flower rooms in hopes to combat any prior issues.
> 
> The pistils look very large to me- I dont know if I'm just super paranoid, but I've also noticed a few of the buds do in fact have pistils that are orange on some of the buds. I don't know if this is from pollination or the life cycle itself.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to tell with your light on, could you take a pic using other lighting? Possibly right after your grow light go off or right before they come on?
Have you seen any pollen sacs anywhere?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Show me some male flowers, where is pollen coming from, looks pretty normal. My experience is that the strain and pheno will determine how pistils will color.


----------



## Brendan2007 (Jan 28, 2019)

I will take some better quality photos for you guys to weigh in on. Lights on at 730am tmm, I'll get some then. 

Newgrow, I guess I don't actually see any male flowers as of yet but the orange pistils made me wonder if maybe it was pollinated. I wasn't able to be very thorough today because ofof schedule conflicts, but I will inspect lower growth tomorrow. Plant has been lollipopped so there isn't much on the bottom to begin with. I will double check. Thanks again for both of your responses.


----------



## Brendan2007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey all,

Here are some better photos without the blurple LED. Taken with just the 3500k autocob. Any opinions welcome/appreciated.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 30, 2019)

Everything looks fine to me man. Really don't think that ya have anything to worry about.


----------



## Brendan2007 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks again. Went back in today to check some of the other plants I have that were just flipped to 12/12 two weeks ago. They are photo periods, and I noticed that the pistils are slightly orange on some. This concerns me. I'm super paranoid like I said. I've attached photos- can you all weigh in and let me know what you think?


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys! Nice looking gardens!

I’m new on here and one of my plants seems to be throwing bananas too. Not sure if I just post on this thread, but I was hoping to find some help if I should pluck the bananas or is it too late?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> Hey guys! Nice looking gardens!
> 
> I’m new on here and one of my plants seems to be throwing bananas too. Not sure if I just post on this thread, but I was hoping to find some help if I should pluck the bananas or is it too late?


Since you have others I would axe that ho.

If it was the only thing in the garden I would give it hell with the tweezers.


----------



## Brendan2007 (Feb 4, 2019)

Take it from.me, you don't want pollen in there. Pull em while you can.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 4, 2019)

Shouldn't we be calling them "_trans-calyx"_ or something less triggering like that now?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

i'll call the Rodes after Rodelization which is what it is

at some point the plant was stressed to the point it needed to protect itself


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Feb 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Since you have others I would axe that ho.
> 
> If it was the only thing in the garden I would give it hell with the tweezers.


Yeah I was thinking the same...I only have one other girl in flower but she’s starting to frost up nice, I think I’ll hit it with some tweezers and keep it separate. I hope the ones that opened didn’t do the job already. Thanks mate!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

on of the things you can do with try to wipe down the area with water the best you can, also change your clothes after handling it pollen will attach itself to your clothes too....just be mindful and careful....


----------



## Miss-lee (Dec 6, 2019)

Trousers said:


> It is important to distinguish between a real hermaphrodite and a monoecious hermaphrodite.
> A real hermaphrodite will have both an X and a Y chromosome. Real hermaphrodites are uncommon, especially from good seedbanks.
> Monoecious hermaphrodites are much more common.
> 
> ...


Hi I saw this and was wondering if u could help me better understand my situation. I planted my first ever seeds outside back in May (end of autumn) and by the time I finally got the courage to pull my boy he had clearly turned my girl. I LST'ed her and topped her to promote a smaller tree. 4 months later she had a lovely big head about the size of my hand which I topped. She also had about 6 smaller ones growing too. Something came up and I ended up potting her. She transferred great. Then i had a dry spell with suppliers and gradually started plucking a couple every fortnight or so and giving her fertilizer which I'd never done before and she started popping out new shoots. Even the tiny buds at the bottom got new shoots at the head. Now it's the end of spring, I've taken off the baby buds and she is blooming better then before. She's still in the pot and I've had to pin her down again coz she went crazy... now I have one of her baby's growing in the ground next to her and another from another plant thats potted. Pretty sure there both females. Sorry about the novel just wanted u to know the long history lol. Anyway do you think my girl could be a real hermaphrodite and do u think with my other 2 girls I could create feminized seeds??


----------



## Miss-lee (Dec 6, 2019)

Miss-lee said:


> Hi I saw this and was wondering if u could help me better understand my situation. I planted my first ever seeds outside back in May (end of autumn) and by the time I finally got the courage to pull my boy he had clearly turned my girl. I LST'ed her and topped her to promote a smaller tree. 4 months later she had a lovely big head about the size of my hand which I topped. She also had about 6 smaller ones growing too. Something came up and I ended up potting her. She transferred great. Then i had a dry spell with suppliers and gradually started plucking a couple every fortnight or so and giving her fertilizer which I'd never done before and she started popping out new shoots. Even the tiny buds at the bottom got new shoots at the head. Now it's the end of spring, I've taken off the baby buds and she is blooming better then before. She's still in the pot and I've had to pin her down again coz she went crazy... now I have one of her baby's growing in the ground next to her and another from another plant thats potted. Pretty sure there both females. Sorry about the novel just wanted u to know the long history lol. Anyway do you think my girl could be a real hermaphrodite and do u think with my other 2 girls I could create feminized seeds??


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everything looks fine to me man. Really don't think that ya have anything to worry about.


Lol, I changed my mind after you posted the last pics.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 8, 2019)

Miss-lee said:


> Hi I saw this and was wondering if u could help me better understand my situation. I planted my first ever seeds outside back in May (end of autumn) and by the time I finally got the courage to pull my boy he had clearly turned my girl. I LST'ed her and topped her to promote a smaller tree. 4 months later she had a lovely big head about the size of my hand which I topped. She also had about 6 smaller ones growing too. Something came up and I ended up potting her. She transferred great. Then i had a dry spell with suppliers and gradually started plucking a couple every fortnight or so and giving her fertilizer which I'd never done before and she started popping out new shoots. Even the tiny buds at the bottom got new shoots at the head. Now it's the end of spring, I've taken off the baby buds and she is blooming better then before. She's still in the pot and I've had to pin her down again coz she went crazy... now I have one of her baby's growing in the ground next to her and another from another plant thats potted. Pretty sure there both females. Sorry about the novel just wanted u to know the long history lol. Anyway do you think my girl could be a real hermaphrodite and do u think with my other 2 girls I could create feminized seeds??


Why would you want seeds out of a plant like that? You’ll be picking out seeds every time grow a plant out of them.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey everyone. I don´t know if that´s the right thread but what about a hermaphrodite with real pollensacks(no bananas) pollinating another pure female?

Of course i know the problem of self pollination and understand the problem you are all talking about of getting more hermaphrodites out of the seeds. Sadly experienced it myself. 

But on the other Hand i rescued some other strains with those non selfpollinated ones which just got pure and stable females. 
And a lot of friends who i gave some seeds to got the same experience somehow after all those years.

Would love to hear some suggestions or knowledge.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 24, 2020)

I get so many herms from radogear like 15 in 4 packs which they replaced after i told them, y i keep getting thier gear the customer service is the best. They never try to blame you. I respect that honesty. But i wanted to c if i could find a more stable breeder so im trying ihg slurricane fems and they to have more herms than fems found one sac on one and 5 on another outta 3 plants i must be doing suttin but cant figure it out im in a tent on a digi timer, and anytime i run known fem keepers they never have balls or nanners. So i cant say its a light leak, temps are perfect. Light is cool tube 18 inches away. Never overfeed i use gh nutes though can they cause herms. I dunno i say these top breeder suck ive had better luck with seedsman barneys far royal queen even ilgm seeds never a herm.rare dankness was pretty bad to the rare darkness and dark ghost train were terrible 1 fem outta 10 fem seeds.


----------



## Bigjerm (Apr 30, 2020)

ENGLAND123 said:


> LOTS OF INFO ON HERMIES!
> 
> Marijuana plants are either male or female . The male Marijuana plants produce pollen which pollinates the flowers of the female Marijuana plant, which once pollenized, produce seeds . If the female Marijuana plant isn't pollenized (if there are no male Mariuana plants nearby producing pollen), the flower/buds continue to develop and produce THC. Female Marijuana plants which are not pollenized are referred to as sinsemilla (without seeds). Usually 30-50% of the Marijuana plants are male.
> 
> ...


Thank you 10 years later lol this was BIG help


----------



## Newgrow31 (Aug 20, 2020)

Can any 1 help first grow but looks hermie late into flower either I didn't see the signs or it's a late switch to hermie 
It's had no banner I do t think but it's pollinated, 
Picked off nearly all the seed pods and inside are tiny white balls it's been a bout a week and non of them seem to be developing to brown seeds. 
I do think the smell has changed of the plant tho 
Check the pics is it worth keeping as its the only plant or chop It and make hash


----------



## JamesMay (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm not sure if this thread is still active, but I've got 2 Mephisto sour stomper autos in my 2x4 that hermed hard (found and pulled about 40 pollen sacks between the two). We've had a few weeks of 100+ degree temps, so I'm guessing it was due to stress. They're about halfway through flower, and I don't have any other plants going, so my thought was to keep both and keep hunting for pollen sacks. I'm guessing I'll probably miss at least one and end up with some seeds, but it seems like a shame to chop them at this point.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 30, 2021)

JamesMay said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not sure if this thread is still active, but I've got 2 Mephisto sour stomper autos in my 2x4 that hermed hard (found and pulled about 40 pollen sacks between the two). We've had a few weeks of 100+ degree temps, so I'm guessing it was due to stress. They're about halfway through flower, and I don't have any other plants going, so my thought was to keep both and keep hunting for pollen sacks. I'm guessing I'll probably miss at least one and end up with some seeds, but it seems like a shame to chop them at this point.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your gonna have a bit of seeds even if u pluck.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 30, 2021)

JamesMay said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not sure if this thread is still active, but I've got 2 Mephisto sour stomper autos in my 2x4 that hermed hard (found and pulled about 40 pollen sacks between the two). We've had a few weeks of 100+ degree temps, so I'm guessing it was due to stress. They're about halfway through flower, and I don't have any other plants going, so my thought was to keep both and keep hunting for pollen sacks. I'm guessing I'll probably miss at least one and end up with some seeds, but it seems like a shame to chop them at this point.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I would finish it, smoke it and plink seeds like little footballs and call it my Reggie bush auto. But that tent will need to be completely sanitized and cleaned after. Including fans, ductwork, probes.. uh, basically everything in your grow area including the room the tents in. Pollen lingers for a long time. My case I can hose down the rooms and steam everything real easy. So that's why I would finish.

So to smoke or not to smoke? I can't tell you what to do, so good luck.


----------



## JamesMay (Aug 31, 2021)

Cx2H said:


> I would finish it, smoke it and plink seeds like little footballs and call it my Reggie bush auto. But that tent will need to be completely sanitized and cleaned after. Including fans, ductwork, probes.. uh, basically everything in your grow area including the room the tents in. Pollen lingers for a long time. My case I can hose down the rooms and steam everything real easy. So that's why I would finish.
> 
> So to smoke or not to smoke? I can't tell you what to do, so good luck.


Thanks! I typically vape my dry herb, so I'm thinking even if a few seeds sneak in, it won't impact the experience too much. Plus, I'm essentially getting a few hundred free mephisto seeds, which I can't complain about.


----------

